# Rd 2 Game 3: Heat @ Pacers (5/17 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, May 17, 2012 | 7:00 pm | TV: ESPN*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not feeling very confident right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gonna go out on a limb and say that to win this game, our 3rd leading scorer has to score more than 5 points.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ And Wade and Bron need to shoot close to, or over, 50%.

Defense was 100% not the problem in game 2...all offense :spo:

This series has a "last years NBA Finals" kinda vibe. I dont like it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Totally WC, and as much as certain people in the media want to downplay LeBron's passiveness on that possession where Dwyane missed the layup, its a big deal and reminds me of Game 6 when you could hear the crowd crying because LeBron kept hot potato'ing the ball to Chalmers instead of even trying to dribble. This time it was Battier.

Even with the 5 points from our third leading scorer, Dwyane and LeBron have a typical 50%+ game and its a Heat win. Everything went wrong.

Something about when I'm watching this team that seems to make them inept on offense. Perhaps the best half of basketball we played this year I was at dinner and we were up 27, in the second half we slowed down and the Nets almost made it a game (the game in Miami where both teams wore throwbacks.) Game 1 vs. the Pacers was the opposite. I had to go to work for the 2nd half and LeWade went crazy. If we lose this game I'm not watching G4, for the greater good of the team.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh yeah, also hoping we make a 3 in this series that's not a Bane heave from 28-feet with the shotclock winding down.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

This series is a huge test to how Top 15-20 of all time worthy are Bron and Wade.

If they are as good as I think they are, they are not losing the next game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'd love to see either of them play well throughout an entire game. Dwyane only has spurts then disappears now. So different from prior to the Big 3 when his presence was at least felt on nearly every possession, offensively and defensively. So often we see LeBron have a great half then completely cool down and take weird shots. This is the biggest game they've played this season to this point, further emphasized by Bosh being out. It's time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario has got to stay away from those dumb fouls on D. He started the game aggressively on offense which was good, but then kept picking up fouls and having to come out.

Saying that, I think we need to continue giving Cole minutes. If there's one thing about Cole that is more apparent than anything else, its that he's aggressive and always looking for his shot. We need that right now. Any offense that doesnt need to come from Lebron or Wade is a huge plus. And we're back in Indy, which is the closest NBA city to his hometown of Dayton, so hopefully that a nice added motivation for him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I totally agree. Cole's speed alone is enough to give him an edge on just about every other role player offensively. His defense can also help as we've allowed a lot of PG penetration. I think his 40/20 game was in the tourney, so maybe he's another Rio-type. He equaled his best game with 20 in Indiana, so there's that too.






We need to see some Flying Death Machine again.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Start Joel!!!

:cheers:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Joel doesn't like to start and plays better off the bench. Chances are we'll see something similar to game 2 with the minute distribution justifiably being 35 to 12 between Joel and UD, respectively.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel was doing so well with his hook shot and offense in general before this last game. Guess we had to expect that glass slipper to fall off at some point.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

My psychic said the final score will be Heat 116, Pacers 97. :winning:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

If Miami can score 116 on the pacers without bosh on the road ill start believing in god.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

QFT especially with the scores we've seen in this series so far.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lebron and Wade need 40 each lets be real.

I say let NoCo try to light a fire.

Or give Dex some playing time.

Or both.

Time to try some drastic measures.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

http://www.eightpointsnineseconds.c...-three-and-marginalizing-miamis-role-players/
http://www.nba.com/heat/news/how_indiana_is_limiting_miami_120516.html

The complaining about the awfulness of MIA's shooters misses the point. They're not open. Indy is doing to Miami what the Heat did to the Knicks...specifically what they did to Novak. We often complain (rightfully so) about the role players missing shots but in this case they're no shots to miss.

Rio is the only role player whose existence offensively isn't soley dependent on his man ignoring him to keep LeWade out of the paint.

So here they are...on the road in the playoffs and actually "needing" a strong game from Mario Chalmers.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The fact of the matter is we need a low post threat. Insert Pittman, it's really our only option to have any hope for production there. The void Bosh left in the post is evident by our inability to generate open shots and for LeWade to penetrate effectively. We're in trouble this series if we don't do something drastic.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I have such a sick feeling about tonight. Damnit, basketball hasn't been fun to watch all year.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> I have such a sick feeling about tonight. Damnit, basketball hasn't been fun to watch all year.


I'm going to start drinking early. You should join me.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BlackNRed said:


> I'm going to start drinking early. You should join me.


I play powerhour starting an hour before game-time until tip. 

Song changes every minute, take a shot of beer every song change. Download iDrinking game. Nothing but Rick Ross, Trick Daddy, Pitbull, etc. Miami music. You'll put down 6-8 beers before tip. Done it before every game this postseason. Don't break tradition.

I even think Haslem's shots are gonna drop when the game starts.

I did switch up the jersey tonight. I had been rolling with the black Wade authentic. But I had to dig deep and pull out the white Udonis authentic. Something has to give with UD.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> Monitors at Bankers Life Fieldhouse show Joel Anthony starting in place of Ronny Turiaf at center, but nothing official yet from Heat.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, big changes to the starting lineup.

Mario
Wade
Battier 
Lebron
Pittman


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

-33- said:


> I play powerhour starting an hour before game-time until tip.
> 
> Song changes every minute, take a shot of beer every song change. Download iDrinking game. Nothing but Rick Ross, Trick Daddy, Pitbull, etc. Miami music. You'll put down 6-8 beers before tip. Done it before every game this postseason. Don't break tradition.
> 
> ...


Hah, sounds like a blast. I wanna make sure I get so shit faced I can't tell if the ball goes in the basket or not.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wow, big changes to the starting lineup.
> 
> Mario
> Wade
> ...


What a joke this Spoo is. He started Arroyo and I mocked him for his choice, and then Arroyo ended up completely out of the rotation. He started Diawara and I mocked him, and then Diawara ended up out of the NBA. He started Big Z, and then ended up taking Z out of the starting lineup in the playoffs. He started Q over Dorell. He put UD in the starting lineup when I said it was a terrible choice.

I'm really trying not to sound pretentious here, but can I at least be wrong once? I honestly WANT to be wrong. That would be better for the team. I hate that I know more than our idiot coach. It's not right. This guy is a confidence man and completely incompetent.

At least he's finally admitting UD sucks. Thanks, Spoo. If you weren't so stubborn you would have realized that 5 months ago.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

PITTMAN STARTING I CALLED IT!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2 ugly attempts by Wade


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Why are they deferring to Pittman?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, we score


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

hahah pittman is already sucking wind.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This keeps up and we are seeing the beginning of the end of Spoelstra in Miami


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade sucks now lmao.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo must be the worst motivator ever. Team always comes out flat as hell.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heat are failures.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I actually miss Big Z.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Need much more of that from Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice, Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So frustrating that this team comes out flat, has to call a timeout, then comes back out ready to play.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I know that the bench has sucked ass but they don't deserve to be scapegoated. Wade and James have not played up to their star status.

Chalmers is saving Spoo's job.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Jon Weiner ‏@Stugotz790
> Chalmers should start yelling at Wade.


:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 3333

Come on ESPN, you got all day and night long to interview Bird. Cant you do it before or after the game?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario again. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333

mg:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

MILLER 3333333333333333333333333333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm going to rewind the DVR and make sure that 3 was real


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Joel

10 straight field goals for the Heat


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow the Heat are rollin all of a sudden, keep it up please.

I'm gonna drink every game if they win this.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Sweet.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Joel Anthony +14. Spoo, want to bench him now for UD? Bring in UD. Go on. I dare you (last time I said this he actually did it).


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Mike Miller hits a shot and all of a sudden the lane is open a bit more. Who would've thought??!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-17 after 1

Still dont know what the **** I just saw. Weird quarter, but I'll take that result.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Adam said:


> Joel Anthony +14. Spoo, want to bench him now for UD? Bring in UD. Go on. I dare you (*last time I said this he actually did it)*.


Might be a good idea to not say it then.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I feel like the NBA metagame changed when the league office changed the emphasis on the verticality. Wade and LeBron used to be so great with that screen at the top of the key and that running layup off the glass going left. But that shot just doesn't fall anymore. LeBron was scoring in the 1st because he was stopping in the lane and hitting that floater. Mario too. Wade and LeBron need to adjust their offense this offseason.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole played some great D on Collison there at the end of the quarter. That's the type of D we needed on Barea last season.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Hey Spo, more Joel!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Turiaf!!!! 

Randy!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wow Ronny, that's whats up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice rebound and1 by Turiaf

Wade still cant make a J to save his life


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:turiaf:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade you suck dude. Your shot looks as good as Haslem's


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No one gets beat more on weakside 3's than Wade. Even when he's in position like he was there.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Haslem making plays!... for indiana.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Are you serious Turiaf


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Haslem ends leads.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is pathetic


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"There ya go! That's what we want from this guy!"

Hubie think he's working a Pacers broadcast tonight?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Two turnovers for Haslem. -7.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Trade Wade.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> "There ya go! That's what we want from this guy!"
> 
> Hubie think he's working a Pacers broadcast tonight?


Nope, just a true blue Heat hater.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Two players who I've noticed have declined this season, Wade and Haslem


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem is -7 in three minutes. Three minutes! Why does he play?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Haslem is -7 in three minutes. Three minutes! Why does he play?


Because we got no one else thanks to still having that dead weight Juwan Howard as the other PF.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hell yeah we're gonna have to run Lebron into the ground to even win a single game in this series


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a pass by Lebron


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASLEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I HATE YOU!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haslem sigh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice finish by Joel


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

No, Mike Tirico. That was Joel Anthony, not Haslem. You can tell by the fact the shot went in the basket. Haslem is the one who just made a stupid foul.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy hell, Hubie. Dont need to hear "There ya go!" after every Pacers basket.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I get that Wade sucks but why is he on the bench right now if he isn't injured?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Adam said:


> I get that Wade sucks but why is he on the bench right now if he isn't injured?


Let the diva sit


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Let the diva sit


Not when it means Mike Miller is playing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Last playoff game where Wade was held scoreless for a 1st half? I'm sure we'll learn that answer in about 10 timutes.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Now he brings in Wade but it's too late. The damage was just done.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Mario is carrying us right now.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Someone switched those Chalmers and Wade jerseys I guess


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Has Wade ever sucked this bad in the playoffs?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Manbearpig


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lmao Miller and Shattier back to back 3 pt misses, that's quality.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh yeah more of that open three point shooting


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

****ing hit a 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller and Battier :nonono:

43-43 at the half

Lebron and Mario carried us.

Wade scoreless. Guy needs to wake the hell up.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Of course Miller missed that. Did anybody actually think he would make it?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Last playoff game where Wade was held scoreless for a 1st half? I'm sure we'll learn that answer in about 10 timutes.


And here's the answer:



> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds
> In 94 postseason games before tonight, Dwyane Wade has never gone scoreless in a first half. 2:35 left...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Of course Miller missed that. Did anybody actually think he would make it?


Hell no. A shot that would have given us momentum? He always misses those.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^We always miss those. Not just Mike.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

More on Wade being scoreless


> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds
> 6th time in 691 career games for Wade that he went scoreless in 1st half. He left 3 of those previous 5 with injury. (Said two earlier).


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It's time for Rio to yell at Wade....way overdue after Rio gets yelled at by everyone


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Internet was down. So many combinations of words for how shitty Dwyane has looked these last two games have passed through my mind. I'll leave it at that. Unreal. Awful shots, worse results. Maybe he should re-adopt "Flash."


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I would gladly trade rosters or coaches or both with any team in the league just to get rid of Spoo and/or Haslem.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Bob Kravitz ‏@bkravitz
> 
> Mike Tirico (name dropper) just told me Wade went into the lockerrm before the end of the first half. Think he might be sick. Checking on it


If he's sick it sure is contagious.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> If he's sick it sure is contagious.


Yeah, I'm sure he's "sick." Diva.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I still can't believe that we had a 9 point lead and all the momentum and he brought in Haslem and Indy immediately went on a 7-0 run. I can't shake the feeling that we lost the game during that period.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh yeah, and even Tim Reynolds and the fake Bill Walton account (mega-Heat hater) are harping on how openly Hubie Brown is rooting against the Heat. You'd forget we're the team missing the perennial All Star.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario still aggressive


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> I still can't believe that we had a 9 point lead and all the momentum and he brought in Haslem and Indy immediately went on a 7-0 run. I can't shake the feeling that we lost the game during that period.


I believe that coincided with LeBron coming out for Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade takes a retarded three, his worst shot during his worst stretch of basketball in his career, and it leads to a fastbreak score for Indy.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> I believe that coincided with LeBron coming out for Wade.


It also coincided with two turnovers, a missed layup, and two shooting fouls for Haslem. LeBron was also in the game for a while because Haslem bricked a pass from LeBron for a wide open layup.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Finally Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier misses another open 3..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG Wade..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane had what Bane had last night.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

You're paid millions of dollars to play basketball...HIT YOUR WIDE OPEN ONES


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

It's all going to come crashing down in the second round against the Pacers isn't it


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> OMG Wade..


We're better off with him sitting if he's going to take these awful shots. Remember when Dwyane worked on getting teammates looks when his shot wouldn't fall? Those days are long gone. Assists aren't "Me! Me!" enough.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pacers now 5-8 from 3. 

We havent hit 5 3's in 2.5 games.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This game is over. I've been saying for years that Spoo substitutes guys in the middle of hot streaks and runs and that's what happened tonight. That stretch in the first half where we blew the 9 point lead was the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: Wade, you dumbass


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade yelling at Spo. Alright guys. 'Twas an...interesting season.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You don't disrespect your coach like that. I realize that Spoo is a clown but that just shows how rotten this team is. You also don't hold players only meetings in Philly and tell the coach what starting lineup you want. This team is despicable.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm finished with Wade, just turn Lebron into Cleveland Lebron and hope for the best


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

GET SHATTIER OFF THE FLOOR.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Okay, everything is working fine except Battier is missing the shot. So take Battier out for James Jones or Miller? Simple adjustments.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Trade Wade.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Re Wade's yelling: Not to mention lately he has the tendency to check out and act a fool when frustrated. This shit is over. All three of our stars need sports psychologists if they're ever going to win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This team is all discombobulated right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another Wade turnover. Get his ass out.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

It's official, trade Wade


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Adam said:


> This game is over. I've been saying for years that Spoo substitutes guys in the middle of hot streaks and runs and that's what happened tonight. That stretch in the first half where we blew the 9 point lead was the game.


I had a bad feeling going into this series....i hate to be right sometimes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And again, its amazing how many 3's get hit on Wade.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

wade.................................


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How dumb do we look now for trying to sneak Haslem into a game with a 9 point lead. This team has no respect for possessions or lineups.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They have mentally checked out of this one.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bye Spo, Bye Wade, Bye Haslem, Bye Bane, Bye MIller.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

BlackNRed said:


> Bye Spo, Bye Wade, Bye Haslem, Bye Bane.


Do you actually have the confidence in this team that they will make the right choices? This is the team that tried to turn Michael Beasley into Udonis Haslem. The team that gave Spoo a job.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Well be down 3-1 by the time we get back in Miami...probably beat them, and get eliminated in game 6 back in Indy. This is flashbacks with Dallas again last year. You'd think they would have learned by now. were such a horrible team.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

My Wade jersey's existence is in jeopardy. Really fed up with this guy. He's ruined his game and now he wants to ruin the team.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Holy shit. Miller hit one?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If the series ends this way, we get to look forward to an entire offseason of #TradeWade.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

What was wade jawing about? I am watching the game with no sound.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

FT's LeBron. Really?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta be a clear path.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That was a clear path foul, these officials are inept.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol at the missed tech.

**** this team.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> If the series ends this way, we get to look forward to an entire offseason of #TradeWade.


****ing awesome. Just what I need. A distraction big enough to take away attention from Spoo and Haslem. I'm not sticking around for another season of this roster AND this coach.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> What was wade jawing about? I am watching the game with no sound.


Its believed Spo said something about his awful shot selection. I think "Diva" is too mature of a label for Dwyane.

And this with Zo sitting next to Riley.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Pacer bench making the choking sign at LeBron after that missed free throw. 

Time to active god mode LeBron and Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

God I hope someone spiked Dwyane's lunch with PCP or something today.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Im actually gonna call it now, were done in game 6. See you guys next season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Remember when LeWade took no 3's? They're in love now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yet another awful 3rd quarter, and a 4th where we'll have to play almost perfect to win.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, LeBron looks awful now. I hate the "he's tired" excuse. Great players have always played close to the entirety of big games. We're so, so done.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bane.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I honestly can't decide who on this team deserves to be put to death the most.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Norris Cole just took a foul in the bonus. Our team.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Battier hahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

69-55 after 3

This game is over


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

pathetic


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

3rd quarters...again....

Has a team ever been more frustrating to be a fan of than this Miami Heat?

Ridiculous how badly we miss Bosh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tom Haberstroh: Wow, Lance Stephenson holding his neck after LeBron James missed his free throw.

What a little ****.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> 3rd quarters...again....
> 
> Has a team ever been more frustrating to be a fan of than this Miami Heat?


I held out hope that this team would flip a switch and not be that team during the postseason. 

Yet here we are.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is turning into Wade's worst game ever.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade. LOL


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Anybody else notice that when Wade plays nowadays he doesn't even sweat. He used to joke with the announcers because he sweats so much and he would sweat all over them. I can't even remember the last time he broke a sweat in a game. He's such a frontrunner.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

This team is LeBron or bust


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

If it wasn't for Mario...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

lmao misses the 1st free throw.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Rio 3


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade's a ***.,


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario has been amazing tonight.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario!!! WTF is he doing?! Keep it up!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Next time Wade yells at Chalmers Rio should verbally pants him. Just clown his ass up and down. He's murdering Dwyane tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

23 points on 9-12 shooting

Knew he was doing very good, but he's been even better than I thought.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem, heart of the team, hasn't played in the second half. Finally realized something?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario again.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario. What are you doing?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I want them to get this game close and then bring Haslem in and watch him fail. That would be awesome.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron settling now


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bit too much there Mario :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario is playing so beautifully. Before that foul.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If this season were a song it would be called "Our Shooters are Awful."

Despite being down 11, Hubie emphatically decrying Indiana's defense as "TOO EASY! TOO EASY!" Unbelievable, guy.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

James Jones turned down a wide open three. That's what happens when you have a coach who never punishes guys for offensive mistakes.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Game over.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mario is the MVP tonight, though in an apparent loss. He's the only one that exceeded, or even met, his expected level of play. Can't blame him for taking a few excitement shots now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a waste. We get that 3rd scorer that we desperately needed and Wade plays the worst game of his career and Lebron plays awful in the 2nd half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ugh. This is about to get real ugly. I would not expose a child under the age of 14 to this.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Tune into NBA.com for what will no doubt be a very enchanting postgame session!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

24pts in the 2nd half so far.

Cool story bros.

:mario: has been good. Everyone else can suck a fat one. Particularly Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why is Lebron still in?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We shoot so well when games are decided.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And Wade gets another 3 hit over him. Happens so many times.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Indiana: 29th in the league in attendance this season (behind only the New Jersey-divorced Nets) with a 3rd seed team. They love their team!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

guys, its ok to accept things as they are and just let go. itll be less painful. our season is done. game 6 were officially eliminated. Our team is garbage. We're just a regular season team. if youre even a bit skeptical going into the playoffs, you know were not championship material. i know i was even against the knicks. watching and observing Heat basketball since Spoo-brain took over, this was bound to happen sooner or later. doesnt matter what team you assemble.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hubie Brown ejaculated for the first time in 36 years tonight.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I really hope everyone who doubted Chris Bosh's importance shuts up forever. The key to offense is spacing and our offense depends solely on him to provide it. They have no plan at all without him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> guys, its ok to accept things as they are and just let go. itll be less painful. our season is done. game 6 were officially eliminated. Our team is garbage. We're just a regular season team. if youre even a bit skeptical going into the playoffs, you know were not championship material. i know i was even against the knicks. watching and observing Heat basketball since Spoo-brain took over, this was bound to happen sooner or later. doesnt matter what team you assemble.


I called this season over a while ago. After the mutiny in Philly. Go Spurs.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Let this one go. Let's regroup, win the next one and we get homecourt back.





I don't believe that will happen. But let's do it.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Went from, so excited to win a championship, to can't wait for this season to end.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron seriously standing on the side laughing?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Was Bosh not even on the bench?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> Was Bosh not even on the bench?


He didnt make the trip. Doubt a 4 or 5 hour plane ride would be comfortable for him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> He didnt make the trip. Doubt a 4 or 5 hour plane ride would be comfortable for him.


That's a pretty flimsy excuse.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Adam said:


> That's a pretty flimsy excuse.


Was he even on the bench during game 2?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bright side: This about seals it for Spoelstra. The dustup with Wade obviously has been heating up for some time (probably prior to the players only meeting that was alluded to in this thread) and simply boiled over tonight. I think that we're going to need dogshit to collide with dogshit to clean this team up. Wade going 4-year-old beauty pageant diva and playing the most deplorable basketball of his entire life had to happen to expose the Spoelstra dilemma to the point of no return. Clearly its been accepted Udonis Haslem is not a professional basketball player anymore. Shane Battier has become an affront to the basketball gods. These are our top role players by Erik's measure.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Pat Riley time?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Was he even on the bench during game 2?


I looked out for him, never saw him. TNT would've cut to him at some point. I think you have to lay down as much as possible, per Barkley.



> FakePatRiley ‏@FakePatRiley
> 
> Pittman just needs 4 more years to master his craft. Hes like a Doctor.


Pretty funny. Can't blame Pitt though. Spo throwing him out there tonight was not smart, and put us in an early hole.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Riley ain't walking through that door, but if this is the end of Spoelstra then don't let the door hit your ass on the way out. It's too bad Rick Adelman was looking for a job at the end of last year and not this one.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Jace said:


> I looked out for him, never saw him. TNT would've cut to him at some point. I think you have to lay down as much as possible, per Barkley.
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty funny. Can't blame Pitt though. Spo throwing him out there tonight was not smart, and put us in an early hole.


I laughed when I saw Pittman starting... then I flinched when he started attempting field goals.

Spotard is ****ing up.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Our coach started Dexter Pittman in a playoff game. Dexter Pittman. At the end of the day, that's your name of the product. He signed off on that shit. There's no defense for that kind of mistake.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Floods said:


> Pat Riley time?


No. Heat fans forget his head was called for his last two years. The game has passed him by a bit. He's not going to want to coach, anyway. I like Jerry Sloan but don't know about the desire or fit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Watching this Spurs game made me realize two things: 1. I wish we had their offense and 2. I believe we've now lost two in a row since Adam removed his Spurs avi :thinking2:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Dexter ****ing Pittman


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm so tired of the narrative with this team. The NBA almost needs us to win a title for the story to not get old.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Watching this Spurs game made me realize two things: 1. I wish we had their offense and 2. I believe we've now lost two in a row since Adam removed his Spurs avi :thinking2:


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Next game Spo should start Chalmers-blank-James-Joel-Turiaf


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

maybe if we all switch the icon in our sig to the Spurs, hopefully some of their offensive magic can rub off on us....or we can just switch for the hell of it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> maybe if we all switch the icon in our sig to the Spurs, hopefully some of their offensive magic can rub off on us....or we can just switch for the hell of it.


Yeah, cause those clovers sure worked out that last time.

Didnt you start that? :laugh:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Yeah, cause those clovers sure worked out that last time.
> 
> Didnt you start that? :laugh:


yes, and they worked at first...who knows, maybe a spurs logo will this time. Either way, we got nothing to lose. lol


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I feared this in the back of my head when the Big 3 came together. I didn't think it could be this ugly and thought it'd be more derailed by injuries at the worse. Many will say the big 3 experiment was ended by an abdominal strain, but this has been seething all season.

I'd love to see this team coached by a coach with an offensive system: Adelman, Sloan, shit...even ****ing Flip Saunders running around on the sidelines ****ing around for a little while.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haberstroh's been stealing my Wario/Mario idea. Who leaked it? No way two people came up with that separately!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Haberstroh's been stealing my Wario/Mario idea. Who leaked it? No way two people came up with that separately!


Is he really? No way he didn't steal that from here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd love to say this was all because of Bosh but our offense has been abysmal since right after the all star break. Something changed, and it couldnt have been just teams figuring out how to play against us. There just had to be some sort of scheme change because if it wasnt, then it definitely does fall on the coaching staff for not being able to fix the problem.

Even before the big 3 assembled, we were all hoping for Spo to add an assistant coach to be in charge of the offense because of how clear it was that he was clueless on that end of the floor. To be having some of these same issues with 3 all stars (when Bosh was healthy) is just mind boggling.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes W2. I'd be thrilled if we brought in a Flip Saunders, or hell, even freakin' D'Antoni as an offensive-minded assistant. It's vital.

Question: Does Wade have the right to be frustrated with Spo's offensive playcalling when he hijacks so many plays with horrendous shots? That's assuming that is why Wade is so upset with Spo. To play devil's advocate, maybe Wade hijacks so many possessions because of his lack of faith in the offensive plan.

Everyone remember the Golden State and Clippers games? Those right there were this season in a nutshell: 1) Missed free throws deciding 2) Wade/LeBron hijacking crucial 2nd half possessions with contested, pull-up Js 3) 17 point game blown in GS, a game relatively in hand given up in LA. There have been signs ALL season. Throw in the subsequent Denver game if you want to add "utter embarrassment" to the list.



Adam said:


> Is he really? No way he didn't steal that from here.


I'll find the mole. That was valuable intellectual property.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

PoetLaureate said:


> Riley ain't walking through that door, but if this is the end of Spoelstra then don't let the door hit your ass on the way out. It's too bad Rick Adelman was looking for a job at the end of last year and not this one.


Why nobody thinks about Phil Jackson?

To defeat Spurs, role players need to score a lot of points.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

The Heat will not lose this series. The Heat will take game four and win in seven. I can't fathom Indiana being in the finals over the Bulls and Heat. I refused to believe that Indiana can become a power this quickly. I don't care if Bosh is injured, you got Lebron and Wade for crying out loud! What more do you need?


----------



## James Worthy (Jun 22, 2010)

Job said:


> The Heat will not lose this series. The Heat will take game four and win in seven. I can't fathom Indiana being in the finals over the Bulls and Heat. I refused to believe that Indiana can become a power this quickly. I don't care if Bosh is injured, you got Lebron and Wade for crying out loud! What more do you need?


Life is unfair and you need a deep team to win in the NBA. The Pacers are bigger, taller and deeper than the Heat. With Bosh still in, the Heat's chances were good but there is no reliable No. 3 scorer and Riley failed to net a quality big man in the off-season. I know it hurts to know the Heat are gonna be out this early but it is what it is.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Job said:


> The Heat will not lose this series. The Heat will take game four and win in seven. I can't fathom Indiana being in the finals over the Bulls and Heat. I refused to believe that Indiana can become a power this quickly. I don't care if Bosh is injured, you got Lebron and Wade for crying out loud! What more do you need?


Well, Wade is playing like dogshit. Lebron is playing OK but certainly not MVP caliber.


----------

